# درس ملخص عن السباكة .



## عزام محمد عمر ناجي (24 أبريل 2009)

يوجد ثلاث طرق للسباكة :

1- الطرق التقليدية.
2- الطرق المتقدمة.
3- الطرق الحديثة.
1- الطرق التقليدية : وهي التي تستخدم في الورش. 

Bench sand casting.
يستخدم فى المنتجات صغيرات الحجم. تتم هذه العملية فى أرضية المسبك.
Pit casting.
يستخدم فى المنتجات كبيرات الحجم. تتم هذه العملية فى أرضية المسبك.
يتم حفر عمقا بمقدار مناسب ثم تسوية أرض الحفرة.
وضع قاعدة الفرما فى الحفرة وتثبيتها ووضع لوحين من الخشب على جانبى الحفرة ووضع فحم نباتى على الفرما.
وضع عمود الفرما فى القاعدة وتثبيته باحكام وتغطية الحفرة بالرمل الى أن يعلو الرمل الحفرة بارتفاع يساوى ارتفاع المنتج. 
قص الشكل الخارجى للمنتج المراد سباكة على قطعة من الصاج(2مم)ثم تثبيتها على زراع الفرما.
تثبيت زراع الفرما فى عمود الفرما.
يتم دوران زراع المركب عليها الشكل الخارج للمنتج بعد وضع التسامحات ليأخذ الرمل شكل المنتج المراد سباكتة.
ثم يتم فك مسمار العمود ويتم فك زراع الفرما.
سحب اللوحين من على جانبى الحفرة وملئها بالفحم النابتى وذلك لخروج الغازات الناتجة من المعدن المنصهر.
يتم دهان الجزء الخارجى بطبقه من الجرافيت حتى لا يلتصق الرمل الآخر
نحضر نصف ريزق علوى يناسب حجم المنتج.
يتم تقسم الريزق الى عدد من الاقسام.
عمل فرمة على شكل الثقب ثم تركيبها بعمود الفرما ودورانها لتأخذ نفس شكل الثقب.
تركيب القوالب بالتوالى.
عمل فتحة المصب.
صب المعدن.
Loom moulding. 
نفس طريقة ألpit casting ولكن يستبدل الرمل بالطوب الطفل.
Shell moulding.
وفيها يصنع النموذج من المعدن من نصفين ويتم فيها استخدام ماده راتنجية مع الرمل لتشكيل قالب السباكة عن طريق وضع نصف النموذج المعدنى على لوح من المعدن وتثبيته يتم وضعه على الهوبر وقلب الهوبر 180 درجه ثم تسخين النموذج عن طريق سخان حرارى الى أن تنصهر المادة الراتنجة مع الرمل ليأخذ شكل المسبوكة.
المسبوكات الناتجة نادرا ما تحتاج إلى عمليات تشغيل.
لا يوجد اى مواد عضوية وبالتالي لا يوجد غازات .
يتم خلط البلاستيك مع الرمل بطريفتين:
A. الخلط على البارد : وذلك بإضافة أل phenolic الى الرمل الجاف ويتم خلطها خلطا تاما وطحنها عند درجة حرارة لاتزيد عن 50 درجة.
B. الخلط على الساخن : يتم طحن الرمل مع phenolic عند درجة حرارة تعادل 170:150 مع اضافة مادة محفزة تعرف باسم hexamatilin titramin مذابة فى الماء مع استخدام الزيت السيلكونى لفصل الغلاف عن الأورنيك وتتكرر هذه العملية من 20: 15 مرة.
Carbon dioxide moulding.
وفيها يخلط الرمل مع سيليكات الصوديوم وعند تعرضهم لثانى أكسيد الكربون يتحولن لمادة جيلاتينية تعمل على تماسك وتصلد حبيبات الرمل يتم تعريضهم للهواء الجوى وتسخينهم لدرجة حرارة 150 حتى تتم عملية التجمد لتأخذ الشكل المطلوب.
يمكن تشكيل القوالب الصغيرة دون الحاجة الى ريزق.
الحصول على أسطح دقيقة وناعمة.
مكلفة للغاية/ لايمكن استحدام القالب مرة أخرى.
تستخدم للأجزاء المتوسطة والصغيرة الأكثر تعقيدا منها فى السباكة بالأغلفة.
اذا تم تخزينها لفترة لاتصلح للاستخدام وذلك لزيادة تصلدها مما يؤدى الى الثغرات التى يمكن للغاز أن يمر من خلالها.
Die castling.
تسمى هذه الطريقة الب فى القوالب نصف الدائمة نظرا لاستخدامها داليك معدنية ورملية ويكون قالب السباكة من المعدن ويستخدم فى سباكة المواد الغير معدنية والحديد الزهر. 
أسطح ناعمة./سماحات دقيقة حتى 0.01 بوصة./ يمكن عمل ثقوب أدق حتى 4/1 بوصة.
قلة المساحة المستخدمة وكمية المعدن المنصهر.
اقتصادية اذا استخدمت فى الانتاج الكمى الغزير.
لايمكن تعديل القالب.
الحد الاقصى للمسبوك يقل كثيرا عن الطرق السابقة.
الحد الفاصل بين الأجزاء رأسى.
بعض المسبوكات لاتلائم هذه الطريقة.
Centrifugal casting.
وتتم فيها عملية الصب بالطرد المركزى.
i.True centrifugal casting.
 وتستخدم هده الطريقة لانتاج المواسير سواء كانت:
A. طويلة : نستخدم نظام الصب الأفقى مع مراعاة شكل النهاية للماسورة (داليك) وعند وجود أشكل فى القالب يتم تشكيل النهاية حسب الشكل اما من الرمل أو فى القالب وتستخدم اذا كانت الماسورة طويلة.
B. قصيرة : ويكون فيها القطر أكبر من الطول والصب يكون رأسى ويتم فيها صب المعدن أولا ثم عملية الدوران وتأخذ النهاية الشكل المطلوب.
ii.Semi centrifugal casting.
تستخدم لانتاج الأشكال المتماثلة حول المحور الرأسى ويمكن انتاج عدة منتجات فى وقت واحد ويتم فيها صب المعدن أولا ثم عملية الدوران.
iii.Centriugal casting.
هى نفس الطريقة السابقة ولكن يمكن انتاج عدة أشكال غير متماثلة حول المحور الرأسى وبنفس الطريقة ولكن المنتجات تأخذ شكل دورانى حول المحور الرأسى .
Investment casting.
تستخدم للحصول على منتجات غاية فى الدقة وسرعة انتاجها ولا تحتاج لعمليات التشغيل.
تستخدم هذه الطريقة الشمع الأسكندرانى لصبة فى الريزق ليحصل على شكل المنتج ثم تركه حتى يبرد ويتم صب العدد المطلوب من المنتجات ويتم ذلك عمل أسطوانة رأسية طويلة وأخرى صغيرة ثم ربط الأسطوانات الصغيرة مع المنتجات مع الأسطوانة الرأسية ثم غمرهم فى مادة حرارية مذابة ثم يتم تجفيفها وتترك لمدة عشر ساعات حتى يجف الغلاف ثم تتم عملية ازالة الشمع وذلك عن طرق التسخين ووضع القالب مقلوب ثم تتم عملية الصب وذلك فى حالة المسبوكان الحديدية يتم استعمال أفران القوس الكهربى عن طريق التثاقل ثم تسليط هواء ساخن على فتحة المصب بغرض اجبار المعدن على ملىء الفراغات ثم يترك حتى يتجمد ثم تتم عملية التنظيف بتكسير الغلاف وازالة قنوات الصب.
Pressures die casting.
وجه التشابة بينها وبين Die casting أنه يتم استخدام قوالب معدنية ولكن الدليك يكون من المعدن ولا يستخدم الا فى الانتاج الكمى . ويتم فيها دخول المعدن تحت ضغط ويمكن انتاج منتجات رقيقة السمك تصل الى 0.015 بوصة وبطول 6 أقدام ومعدل انتاجة عالى ويمكن انتاج أشكال غاية فى التعقيد ذو خواص ميكانيكية عالية.
ولا يستخدم لأى معادن حديدية ولا يمكن سباكة المشغولات الكبيرة ولا تستخدم الا فى انتاج أكثر من 2000 منتج.
أنواع ماكينات الضغط:
Hot chambre.
Plunger i.
يصلح للماكينات ذات الغرف الساخنة.
ويتم دخول المعدن الى القالب عن طريق الوزة مع فرق الضغوط عن طريق المكبس ومنها الى أل nozzle الى القالب لملىء الفراغات.



ii. Air ignition.

ويتم دخول المعدن الى القالب عن طريق ضغط هواء من الخارج ويتم دخول المعدن عن طريق ميل رقبة الوزةعن طريق المفصلة ومنها الى فتحة الدخول التى تقوم بالتحكم فى حجم المعدن حسب قطرها ومنها الى أل nozzle الى القالب لملىء الفراغات.


Cold chamber.
وفيها يتم صهر المعدن فى أفران ويتم نقلة عن طريق بوثقة ثم تتم عملية الصب عن طريق فتحة الصب ويتم الضغط عليها بالمكبس ليضغطه داخل القالب لتتم عملية الصب.

هناك العديد من المعادن منها ما يقبل التشكيل علي البارد أو الساخن وبعد الانتهاء من عملية التشكيل يكون هناك اختلاف في خواص المادة ولذلك يتم عمل معالجة حرارية وذلك حتى يكسب المادة بعض الخواص. وطريقة السباكة تصلح لجميع أنواع المعادن سواء كن هش أو طريا. وإن معدل التبريد يتحكم بشكل كبير في خواص المعدن وفيه يتم إزالة الإجهادات الداخلية للمعدن.

النظرية التكنولوجية : وهي تحويل نتائج العلم إلي واقع .
هنالك اساليب بدائية في عملية السباكة وتؤدي هذه العمليات الي حدوث عيوب في المنتجات مثل عميلة السباكة بالرمل وتستخدم أساليب بدائية في عملية السباكة وتحتاج الي عمليات تشغيل وتستخدم الحديد الزهر وذلك بعد استخلاصه من الحديد الغفل من الفرن العالي حيث يضاف اليه بعض الإضافات مثل الحجر الجيري وذلك للتخلص من الشوائب. وهناك العديد من الأفران تستخدم لاستخلاص الحديد من الخام مثل أفران القوس الكهربي . ويكون شكل الحديد بعد استخلاصه علي شكل ألواح ومقاطع ويكون علي شكل منتجات نصف مصنعة. 
وهذة الاساليب البدائية تستخدم للإنتاج الأحادى وتستخدم رمل ذات مواصفات خاصة ولايمكن استخدامها في عمليات التصنيع.
أما الطرق المتاحة حديثا:
1- shell molding.
2- Carbon dioxide process
3- Full mold process
4- Investment casting
5- Ceramic mold casting
6- Plaster molding

Ceramic molding process:
من مميزاتها أنها تتحمل درجة حرارة عالية بخلاف إلplaster حيث أنه يتحمل درجة حرارة أقل من 100درجة.

الطرق المتقدمة :

تعطي منتجات غاية في الدقة وتستخدم الكمبيوتر في عملية الإنتاج مثل ماكينات CNC وتكون فيها الدقة متناهية . وتستخدم لصناعة mold من المعدن ويكون له مواصفات :
1- يتم تصنيعه من معدن درجة انصهاره أعلي من درجة انصهار المدة المنصهرة.
2- عدم التفاعل مع مادة القالب.
3- لاتتغير صفات القالب عند درجة الحرارة العالية.
4- أن يكون القالب مقاوم للتآكل.

وهناك طرق لمعالجة التآكل مثل تكسيه القالب وذلك بوضع طبقة من السيراميك وتعمل هذه الطبقة أيضا علي مقاومة الحرارة العالية . 
وكما ذكرنا في السابق أن من الطرق الحديثة في الانتاج هو استخدام الCADD في عمليات الانتاج وفي السابق كان يستخدم الروافع الميكانيكية في عملية الانتاج وفي عمليات الانتاج الحديث يتم رسم المنتج ثم عملية التصنيع عن طريق CAM .
ويتم تصنيف الماكينات المستخدمة في عمليات السباكة حسب درجة الحرارة وذلك أن هناك معادن درجة انصهارها 1600درجة وتسمي SUPER MATERIAL وذلك في القرن الحديث ظهرت SMART MATERIAL وهناك مواد أخرى درجة انصهارها أقل من 600 درجة وهناك نوعان من الماكينات تستخدم في عملية السباكة وتم ذكرهما في السابق. HOT CHAMBER & COLD CAMBER

وهناك عيوب تحدث في المعدن مثل البخبخة وهناك طرق للتخلص منها مثل السباكة بتأثير الضغط
اخوكم عزام محمد عمر 
كلمة شكر تكفيني:14::81:


----------



## أبي عبدالله خالد (25 أبريل 2009)

مشكووووووووووووووووور


----------



## بلفار (25 أبريل 2009)

مممممممممممممشششششششششششششششششششكووووووووووووووووورييييييييين


----------



## م/محمد عادل السيد (25 أبريل 2009)

جزاك الله كل خير ونرجو لو عندك فيديو او صور تشرح عملية السباكة نكون شاكرين لأفضالك.


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (25 أبريل 2009)

تسلم لنا والف شكر .

نترقب جديدك .

تقبل اجمل الاماني.

البغدادي


----------



## شكرى محمد نورى (25 أبريل 2009)

تسلم لنا والف شكر .

نترقب جديدك .

تقبل اجمل الاماني.

البغدادي


----------



## عزام محمد عمر ناجي (27 أبريل 2009)

انشالله نكون قد افدكم ون تكونو قد استفدو ولله الموفق


----------



## eng kh (31 ديسمبر 2009)

بجد والله ربنا يكرمك


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (31 ديسمبر 2009)

المهندس عزام محمد ناجي 

معلومات جيدة ..
بارك الله فيك ووفقك..


----------



## gold_fire_engineer (31 ديسمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك أخي وجزاك خيراً


----------



## ميمه العراقيه (6 فبراير 2010)

يسلمووووووووووووووووا وعاشت الايادي


----------



## م/يوسف (19 مارس 2010)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا


----------



## h_yassin333 (21 مارس 2010)

تسلم يا مبدع المنتدى


----------



## ليندا اوركان (25 مارس 2010)




----------



## eng_shahrzad (14 أبريل 2010)

مشكور يا بشمهندس


----------



## i2003j (19 أبريل 2010)

موضوع جميل جدا مشكور


----------



## mohammed_010 (21 أبريل 2010)




----------



## عباس سمير (2 مايو 2010)

شكرا اخي على التوضيح


----------



## المُهندس بن فقيه (2 مايو 2010)

الله يجزاك خير


----------



## haitham mostafa (6 يوليو 2010)

مشكووووووور يا اخي


----------



## مهنديان (18 يوليو 2010)

الله يبارك فيك 
ممكن كتب عن السباكة بالطرد المركزي العمودي لسباكة حديد الزهر اني طالب ماجستير 
مع الشكر الجزيل
مهند الخزرجي
العراق\بغداد


----------



## osamaosk (20 يوليو 2010)

السباكة تحت الضغط نريد شرح كافي عن تطور هذه الصناعة مدعومة بأمثلة لما لها من أهمية في تطور الدول وخاصة 
في عالمنا العربي السباكة بشكل عام لا تأخذ حقها في الصناعة كباقي الحرف . مع أن السباكة هي أم الصناعة في كل ماتحمله هذه الجملة من حقيقة. لذلك نصنف نحن الدول العربية كدول مستلكة للخامات الأساسية للمعادن


----------



## د.محمد باشراحيل (23 يوليو 2010)

للرفع...


----------



## هيام مصطفى (30 مارس 2011)

ممشكور ع المعلومات 
ولو شرحت لينا الطرق دي بالصور يكون افضل كتير لأننا في حوجه ليها شديد


----------



## هيام مصطفى (30 مارس 2011)

يا شباب ممكن أعرف الضفدعه النحاسية و هي أقدم منتج في عملية السباكه ، أين يوجد هذا المنتج؟


----------



## عمراياد (31 مارس 2011)

شكرااا جزيلا وبارك الله بك


----------



## أمين بكري (4 أبريل 2011)

الله يجزيك الخير فعلا المعلومات اجت بوقتها


----------



## أمين بكري (11 أبريل 2011)

را ئع شكرا جزيلا


----------

